# Small Nigerian Over her due date **They are back home now**



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

This past summer I sold a bred Nigerian doe who is now on day 153 and still has not kidded. She is on the smaller side 17.5 in. at the withers, but she has never had any kidding problems due to her size. She kidded as a FF to a single on day 147 and twins on day 145 on her second kidding. This is her third pregnancy, do you think its safe for her to go past her due date like this? 
Since she has kidded earlier in the past and because she smaller I'm a little worried about her. The new owner called the vet, he told them that he has had goats go a week over and kid just fine, but this just isn't like her. If she was larger or had kidded on 150 in the past I wouldn't think much about it....I have had does kid on 153 before and I know some goats have been know to wait till 160!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

Have you seen her? Are you sure she is pregnant? No miscarriage? How about has she shown any signs of starting labor? If her norm is 147, 145 I would think she wont hold out much longer.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

As long as she's acting normal she should be fine. Some goats just take their own sweet time when it comes to kidding


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

No I haven't seen her. To be honest I was thinking that maybe she wasn't bred, so I asked how her udder and tail ligs. looked/felt. She replied, that "Iz's ligs. are mushy and not really there her udder is swollen and tight"


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

I would think then that she is bred and hopefully will kid soon. I haven't had one go the long but I have heard that they can. (I personally have decided to induce at 155 if they have not progressed. ** That is only if I am sure that she couldn't have been bred at a later date.)
If the doe has amber discharge or has been overly uncomfortable or any contraptions then I would suggest checking if she is dilated. If she is I would check the kids positions.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

Well, I'm sure she wasn't bred at a later date so what she's waiting for I don't know..Maybe she just likes seeing people go crazy over her  :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

They can be like that. :wink: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

She may have trips ... Doe's can take a few more days... cause they aren't quite ready yet.... if you are positive on the breeding date and due date...and if she goes on for too much longer... I would recommend... having her induced.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

Any kids yet?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

Since she kidded even earlier with twins the second time I wouldn't think she'd go past 150. I told her to call the vet and see about inducing her on monday and he told her that they should wait till the end of the week before doing that. 
I'm positive she has no later date because they got her 2 days after breeding took place and they don't have a buck.

Nope, no kids yet as far as I know.
I am going over there on friday, so if she doesn't kid by then, I get to check her out in person. Maybe she isn't even pregnant, she has said some odd things about her, like that she kidded quads as a FF and triplets the second kidding when I never ever told her that and I even gave her a paper with her history on it including her kidding history. Though the vet saw her a little over a month ago, I would think he would know a pregnant goat that was as far along as she would have been.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

Keep us up to date as I am interested in knowing how things turn out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*



> Since she kidded even earlier with twins the second time I wouldn't think she'd go past 150. I told her to call the vet and see about inducing her on monday and he told her that they should wait till the end of the week before doing that.
> I'm positive she has no later date because they got her 2 days after breeding took place and they don't have a buck.


 :hug: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

with today as 155? right? I would get a vet to induce. I don't think that she should be left to go longer IMO


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date*

I got an email and she went into labor yesterday, after an hour of labor the vet did a c-section she had a single buckling. The vet told them that she had a c-setion before and that the kid got stuck in the scar tissue AND that she never should have been bred(which makes me look bad). I don't know anything about Izadar before I got her other then that she was 2 years old and had never kidded before going by the fact that she had just 2 teats no sign of previous udder development. I really don't think she ever have a c-section before as she would of had a scar right?

Both kid and doe are at the hospital they don't know if they'll make it or not yet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **She kidded not good***

Oh that's sad.  I'll be sending prayers that mom and baby make it. I would think if the baby is out and alive, it should be just fine. I bet momma will be too. :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **She kidded not good***

I'm very sorry to hear this  I hope both the kid and doe pull through ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **She kidded not good***

I would think that a previous C Section would have left enough of a scar that you would be able to tell.

I'm so sorry that your friend is going through this...I hope that mama recovers and her baby is healthy.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **She kidded not good***

Prayers they both make it


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **She kidded not good***

Well, if you are bad to breed a previous c-section then alot of us are also. I've had two and my vet said to go ahead a breed them again. Stuff happens, and now you know she has issues with a previous surgery. Absolutely not your fault. Just bad luck. jmo.

I hope all goes well and they pull through. I had one surgery go fine...everybody lived...and one were we lost the kid. But, both does are fine and since had uneventful births.

:grouphug:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **She kidded not good***

They are both back home and seem to be on the mend :leap: 
The vet said who ever did her first c-section did a horrible job and the kid is really big she would of had a really hard time delivering him even if he hadn't gotten stuck on the scar tissue.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **They are back home no*

So glad... they are OK..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **They are back home no*

I went and saw them both today and they are doing great! The kid is a cute little thing, the vet said he weighed 1.8 lbs but he didn't look that small I'd say he was at least 2.5 lbs. He has really big legs, he also was a little wobbly. He looked like he could use some selenium, her hubby was going to bring some home to give him when I left.

When she was in labor the kids front legs were sticking out, but they couldn't get the head. 3 hours later the vet got the kid out, they thought for sure they had lost the kid and they were just trying to save Izadar. They were really excited that the kids made it. Izadar looked to be doing really well she up and around taking care of her kid. The vets office called them the next day and asked them to come get her because she was being so loud :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **They are back home no*

 What wonderful news that they are both doing fine.


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Small Nigerian Over her due date **They are back home no*

Glad they are both ok.


----------

